# Mon macbook sonne



## melou971 (8 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous,

je me permet de vous contacter car j'ai un petit problème que je ne sais comment régler et peut être que vous aurez une idée....
Mon macbook fait je ne sais pour quelle raison un son cloche (enfin c'est plutot comme quand le micro onde a fini de réchauffer ce que vous avez mi à l'intérieur, il sonne pour indiquer la fin de cuisson) et il fait ça toutes les minutes. Quand je redémarre, il ne fait plus le bruit mais aprés quelques temps il le refait à nouveau et je ne sais pas pourquoi donc si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur loool....

ps: a savoir que j'ai déja essayé de fermer toutes les applications actives ainsi que les pages internet mais meme quand tout est fermé il sonne et je ne sais pas ce qui est déclencheur de ce bruit)

merci


----------



## chupastar (8 Novembre 2008)

Ce son de cloche semble faire partie des sons inclus dans Mac OS X. Essais d'aller dans le panneau des préférence et dans "Son" tu décoches "activer les effets sonores de l'interface utilisateur". Comme ça on verra si ça vient du système ou d'une application tierce.

Je sais que le logiciel Transmission fait ce son à chaque téléchargement terminé.


----------



## Flibust007 (8 Novembre 2008)

Voir également dans 
==> préférences système
==> accès universel

Tu as peut-être activé une fonction sonore par mégarde ( combinaison de touches )


----------



## pascalformac (8 Novembre 2008)

Dans le panneau son tu selectionnes successivement les sons par defaut ( t'as un echantillon audio )
ca semble etre " glass"

testes et si c'est ca ben c'est la piste flibustierre


----------



## melou971 (8 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses, j'essayerai ça...mais bizarrement il ne s'est pas remis à sonner depuis mon dernier redémarrage...


----------



## Cath83 (10 Novembre 2008)

melou971 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> (enfin c'est plutot comme quand le micro onde a fini de réchauffer ce que vous avez mi à l'intérieur, il sonne pour indiquer la fin de cuisson) et il fait ça toutes les minutes.
> merci



Pour les oeufs coque, c'est trois minutes !!! :love::love::love:  affine tes réglages !


----------



## pascalformac (10 Novembre 2008)

ca depend 
A mon avis un oeuf coque de colibri c'est  moins d'une minute  , un oeuf de dinosaure c'est plus difficile à calculer


----------



## Cath83 (10 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca depend
> A mon avis un oeuf coque de colibri c'est  moins d'une minute  , un oeuf de dinosaure c'est plus difficile à calculer




Bien vu, t'es inscrit sur marmiton.org toi !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca depend
> A mon avis un oeuf coque de colibri c'est  moins d'une minute  , un oeuf de dinosaure c'est plus difficile à calculer


Attention, un oeuf de colibri à 3000mètres d'altitude c'est moins de 30 sec! 
Par contre pour les dinos je sais pas, je fais partie de l'association de protection des créatures préhistoriques. N'en mangez plus!


----------



## pascalformac (10 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Attention, un oeuf de colibri à 3000mètres d'altitude c'est moins de 30 sec!


Good blood, but  oeuf corse 
(as mister Ray Souplex would say)

voilà une approche complete et scientifique


----------



## Cath83 (10 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Good blood, but  oeuf corse
> (as mister Ray Souplex would say)
> 
> voilà une approche complete et scientifique


 
Mais ... nous ne sommes pas sur n'importe quel forum


----------



## melou971 (13 Novembre 2008)

ça y'est il s'est remis a faire le son... et j'ai fait ce que vous avez dit mais apparement ce n'est pas cela...
Le bruit se déclanche quand je regarde une vidéo je crois


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2008)

il faut que tu analyses correctement le probleme ( quand , avec quelles actions exactes, ce que ca fait exactement )  avant d'envisager une réparation


----------



## melou971 (14 Novembre 2008)

le problème c'est que je n'arrives pas a l'identifier...
Comme la j'ai redémarré mon macbook a 13H48, il était rallumé, j'ai commencé à utiliser photoshop pour modifier des couleurs sur des wallpapers. Il se remet à sonner a 13h52 
ce qui a déclencher le son, ça je ne sais pas du tout....et il sonne toutes les minutes

le son ressemble au son incorporé dans le macbook "glass" mais le mien est plus long


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2008)

il faudrait faire un essai
1- demarrage et ne rien faire
et attendre

2- créer un autre compte OSX
(autre session )
et voir ce que ca donne sur cette session là
(session 1 fermée )


----------



## melou971 (14 Novembre 2008)

Je viens d'essayer , en ne faisant rien... ben il ne sonne pas...quand il se remettra a sonner j'essayerai de créer un autre compte
c'est vraiment bizarre tout de même cette réaction du mac... si au moins il m'indiquait pourquoi il fait ça, genre mémoire pleine, ou j'en sais rien moi...
la rien 
même quand je ferme tous les programmes, ils sonnent , et on ne sait pas d'ou vient le son..


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2008)

tu peux crer un compte de toutes facons 

de maniere generale avoir un autre compte ( admi )  est TRES utile pour 
tester des fonctions , diagnostiquer une panne
ou
reprendre la main sur le mac si session 1 est en panne  ( session1 que tant d'utilisateurs gardent en adminstrateur unique, ce qui n'est pas idéal)


-
il est possible qu'ici """des actions""" enclenchent un son d'alerte


----------



## melou971 (17 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu peux crer un compte de toutes facons
> 
> de maniere generale avoir un autre compte ( admi )  est TRES utile pour
> tester des fonctions , diagnostiquer une panne
> ...



Re coucou, je voulais juste te dire merci pour tes précieux conseils
j' ai essayé de démarrer mon macbook sur une autre session avec celle en administrateur fermé, et effectivement il ne sonne plus
bon si j'ai bien compris ce qu'il me reste a faire c'est désintaller tous ce que j'ai installé ces derniérs mois pour voir ce qui pose probléme lool bon c'est un peu chiant tous ça loool...surtout que j'ai une machine virtuelle, je vais devoir m'amuser a réinstaller deux ordis.... et si cette solution ne fonctionne pas, je vais carrément migré sur l'autre session mais la y'aura vraiment beaucoup de chose a réinstaller donc bon....
en tout cas merci


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2008)

non non 
il faut pister ce qui est  actif sur la session au moment ou ca se passe

si ca se trouve c'est un banal message d'erreur  ( alerte de fausse manip ) que tu as programmé sans le faire expres

sinon voir ce qui est actif via le moniteur d'activité ( tout puis  restreindre à " mes operations")


----------



## melou971 (17 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> non non
> il faut pister ce qui est  actif sur la session au moment ou ca se passe
> 
> si ca se trouve c'est un banal message d'erreur  ( alerte de fausse manip ) que tu as programmé sans le faire expres
> ...



ben je sais pas si ça va durer... mais la j'ai fermé la nouvelle session que j'avais crée pour faire le test,je l'ai meme supprimée, je suis donc revenue sur ma session d'origine...ben bizzarement... il ne sonne plus ça fait environ 2heure que je l'utilise pour faire ce que je fais d'habitude et la pas un bruit (et pourtant j'ai mis le volume a fond loool) ce mac est un mistére loool


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2008)

Alors je repete


> de maniere generale avoir un autre compte ( admi )  est TRES utile pour
> tester des fonctions , diagnostiquer une panne
> ou
> reprendre la main sur le mac si session 1 est en panne ( session1 que tant d'utilisateurs gardent en adminstrateur unique, ce qui n'est pas idéal)


une autre session est toujours utile
(surtout une admi)

edit 
sans vouloir etre pessimiste 
il y a un cas ou certains sons répetitifs sont un mauvais signe , signe de souci  matosse (physique, genre carte mère etc) en train de se developper
le hic c'est que je ne sais pas si c'est ce son là


par ailleurs tu fais des sauvegardes externes  regulieres
( et si tu ne fais pas tu devrais , procédure standard quelque soit l'ordi mac PC , que celui ci  marche mal ou parfaitement)


----------



## Nitiel (17 Novembre 2008)

Vouas avez bien beaucoup de problème avec votre macbook, personnellement j'ai réinstaller mac os x a la réception et je n'ai aucun problème maintenant.


----------



## melou971 (17 Novembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Vouas avez bien beaucoup de problème avec votre macbook, personnellement j'ai réinstaller mac os x a la réception et je n'ai aucun problème maintenant.



Super ton intervention dit donc loool surtout que beaucoup de probléme avec mon macbook ce résume a un probléme... en effet ça fait beaucoup pour un macbook qui a plus d'un an mdrrrrrrr


----------



## melou971 (17 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Alors je repete
> une autre session est toujours utile
> (surtout une admi)
> 
> ...



merci de tes réponses... ben as tu les moyens de me faire écouter le son que tu crains?? 
perso je penses pas que ce soit un soucis matériel mais un truc que j'ai installé qui n'a pas plus a mon mac...aprés si mon mac meurt ça sera une raison d'acheter le new macbook mdrrrr


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2008)

ce n'est qu'une des hypotheses

cherche les fils qui en parlent


----------



## melou971 (17 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce n'est qu'une des hypotheses
> 
> cherche les fils qui en parlent



Les quoi??


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2008)

les fils = threads= sujets


----------



## kaos (18 Novembre 2008)

Je suis pas sur mais il me semble que l'on peut faire sonner le mac a chaque heure ou je ne sais quoi dans les reglages de celle ci non ?

vu que tout les mac os x ont les meme sons , tu devrais trouver son nom dans mac os x
fais une recherche avec le finder  **.aif*  en donnant son nom on pourra t'aider , sinon tente le
*Moniteur d'activité *qui se trouve dans_ aplications/outils_

:mouais:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Novembre 2008)

Ha... quand on dis que le monde appartient à ceux qui se lèvent tôt  

Ça se règle en cliquant sur l'heure dans la barre de menu (en haut), puis Ouvrir Date et Heure . Onglet Horloge. 

décocher Annoncer l'heure. 

Mais pour autant, pas sûr que ça donne quelque chose, vue que ce n'est pas systématique.

Si non, il y à ce petit logiciel qui permet de voir quels sont les fichiers ouvert et accessoirement modifié par tout ton ordinateur. 

Donc tu le lance au démarrage de ton Mac, tu clique sur le bouton "play" (en haut à gauche) pour lacer l'observation, et dès que tu commence à entendre le son, tu te précipites sur fseventer pour voir où est le fichier. 

Ça sera toujours ça de gagné à connaître. 

+++


----------



## kaos (18 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour ce soft , je regarde ça des que ..... 

:sleep:
​


----------



## pascalformac (18 Novembre 2008)

d'après ce que j'en ai compris ca semble etre glass.aiff
DD/Systeme/Bibliotheque/Sounds/Glass.aiff'


----------



## kaos (18 Novembre 2008)




----------



## pascalformac (18 Novembre 2008)

bravo kaos

ca me rappelle le smiley connu du gars qui se cogne sur son clavier
et 
cette video qui a fait le tour du monde du gamin qui s'enerve sur son ordi et tape comme un dingue sur son clavier

en plus gore


----------



## kaos (18 Novembre 2008)

Ben ouais le pauvre melou , c est un peu comme ça que je l'imagine a chque fois que le mac "sonne"


----------



## melou971 (18 Novembre 2008)

Coucou à tous

merci de vous mobiliser pour petit probléme...
alors ce n'est pas un son d'horloge, il ne sonne pas toutes les heures mais toutes les minutes...
ensuite ce n'est pas glass car j'ai écouté glass, ça y ressemble, mais le son est plus long et plus fort
je vais essayé le petit logiciel

merci a vous


----------



## melou971 (18 Novembre 2008)

bon j'ai installé le petit log, et je t'avouerais que je n'y comprend rien mdrrrrr

voila un screenshot: il a développer la premiére ligne quand ça a sonné.


----------



## melou971 (18 Novembre 2008)

en faite a chaque fois qu'il m'indique folder changed, il sonne... aprés c'est pas forcément sur une application en particulier


----------



## pascalformac (18 Novembre 2008)

donc c'est à chaque fois que tu fais une modif de dossier !


----------



## melou971 (19 Novembre 2008)

ben le probléme c'est que je ne modifie rien, je suis resté la a regarder ce que ça faisait quand ça sonnait... et je ne touchais pas au mac...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2008)

encore une fois 
du dehors nous on  a peu connaissance des details sur ton mac
( trucs installés , réglages , customisations, ce qui est actif ou pas)

il n'y a que toi qui puisse fouiner

la seule chose qu'on peut dire c'est que ca semble n'etre QUE sur ta session 
et encore sans certitude vu que tu as supprimé le compte test 

or comme ce son semble arriver par vague , un seul essai rapide sur compte test  ne suffit pas pour eliminer l'hypothese "dans l'OS"
peu probable mais pas 100% certain


----------



## melou971 (19 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> encore une fois
> du dehors nous on  a peu connaissance des details sur ton mac
> ( trucs installés , réglages , customisations, ce qui est actif ou pas)
> 
> ...




Bon pascalformac, j'ai fait quelques choses de pas bien loool....
j'ai formaté mon disque et réinstaller mac osx car cette petite sonnette commençait sérieusement à me taper sur le systéme...
bon je sais c'est radicale, mais au moins ça ne sonne plus, formatage ce matin vers les 9h, il est 11H58, je n'ai pas entendu une seule sonnette,j'ai déja pratiquement tous réinstaller... je reviendrais dans quelques jours pour dire si c'est définitivement fini

merci encore de tes conseils


----------



## kaiserben (19 Novembre 2008)

Faut décrocher !


----------



## skirb (20 Novembre 2008)

J'avais lu ton poste ya qq jours et y ai repensé lorsque j'ai eu un son de cloche ne sachant pas d'où. J'ai fini par comprendre qu'il venait de Mail, à chaque fois qu'un mail arrivait.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Novembre 2008)

Hahaha .. Trop fort  

(Note : il peut aussi y avoir un bruit lorsqu'il n'y à aucun mail ou une erreur. )


----------



## dod27 (23 Novembre 2008)

Salut,

Vérifie si GROWL est installé (pomme>préference système>growl) s'il est installé alors c'est peut-être lui qui fait ça!!


----------

